# To 'V' or not to 'V'?!? That's the question!!



## aschnit (Jul 8, 2009)

Was curious how many guys on here V out butt joints before tapes go on. I just had an argument with a DC I'm subbing out from on the validity and necessity of doing so. I understand his job his rules but what I'm really interested in is the right way. Having said that however I do fully understand what works for one may not work for another and in this is likely a prime example of that. 

So there it is!! Do you V out your butt joints or not? If you do, why? And if not, why not? Thanks guys!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your D/C is a sharp Cat!!

ANY! Loose paper is a blister even under tape..You can put 50 coats over a blister and you will still have a blister.
I V all my butt joints then pre-fill before tape. Some boards are worse than othes as far as the fuzzy butts go [:whistling2:] I find that the
l/w boards are the worst.. If a fuzzy butt joint is taped over then blocked and skimmed It can very well cause a spit line blister...That can very possibly in the future crack. Even If It don't crack! Your still looking at a spit line blister . But that's JMO...


----------



## aschnit (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt response Moore! What if all you have after hanging is a tight butt joint? No left over tabs or stickers and no fuzzy paper residue? Can 'V' ing out your butt joints actually make for an easier and smoother finish or does it only help clean up paper and fuzzy residue?


----------



## aschnit (Jul 8, 2009)

And also what are you prefilling with? Do you insist on using hot mud or is stiff mud out of the box acceptable in your opinion?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I always cut out loose paper, if is not loose it stays. I prefill wih hot mud. Any gap that is wider than a credit card. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont V out a butt unless its needed. If its factory to factory and tight with NO screw bulges I wont prefil or V. Headers that have a butt above windows and doors I usually will V out just because they seem to crack sometimes. I always prefil with 40 minute HM and scrape when set ( it swells), before taping. IMO I think your taper is trying to do you a real good job but is a bit " Old School". You can also prefil with a heavy all purpose but it needs to dry a day.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Your D/C is a sharp Cat!!
> 
> ANY! Loose paper is a blister even under tape..You can put 50 coats over a blister and you will still have a blister.
> I V all my butt joints then pre-fill before tape. Some boards are worse than othes as far as the fuzzy butts go [:whistling2:] I find that the
> l/w boards are the worst.. If a fuzzy butt joint is taped over then blocked and skimmed It can very well cause a spit line blister...That can very possibly in the future crack. Even If It don't crack! Your still looking at a spit line blister . But that's JMO...


 
As above, Me too.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Only when it demands to be V, it gets V.


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

I v all my butts . No chance of any paper creases. With today crappy board it may look perfect but a unseen void in the end of the rock can make the paper come up.Not often but it happens so v'ing just removes and chance for anything to go wrong. It removes and little lips there might be too. Its quick to v so why not. Then again you could just use buttboard and save yourself any v'in or potential butt joint issues.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

well most of the time the hanger nail the butts so I
add drywall screws than hammer in the nails because the screws move the drywall
than cut any loose paper and bad spots if needed
I then use thin mesh and run a bead of ap and wipe 
than I run ff with no crease over that.

I wish all my jobs had http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=235 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Unless the butt has been back blocked with hotmud and drywall and there's no loose paper then definitely 'V' :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Some of the shacks I get I would b V'ing all day!:yes:
No thank u I don't get payed 2 v all that out! Any loose bits get pulled but that's it!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> I think your taper is trying to do you a real good job but is a bit " Old School"..





It's not ''Old school '' It's'' new School'' !!!


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

That's why I like to leave a 3/8" gap so tapers don't have to'v' it out. lol


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

V'd 8 butt sheets the other day.Guess you could say I had a V-8!:whistling2:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I vee cut all my butt joints and fill them with a Durabond/glue combination every time. The Durabond tends to shrink back, so I fill them again (with the same batch) before taping with Fibafuse. I also hit all the tapered seams with the same Durabond/glue mix before taping them with Fibafuse. 
I use a Rock Splicer (similar to Butt Board) on all my butt joints as well.
I had had some troubles with loose paper on the butt joints (call-backs are no fun), but since I started this I've had no troubles. :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> I vee cut all my butt joints and fill them with a Durabond/glue combination every time. The Durabond tends to shrink back, so I fill them again (with the same batch) before taping with Fibafuse. I also hit all the tapered seams with the same Durabond/glue mix before taping them with Fibafuse.
> I use a Rock Splicer (similar to Butt Board) on all my butt joints as well.
> I had had some troubles with loose paper on the butt joints (call-backs are no fun), but since I started this I've had no troubles. :thumbup:


I have a tongue and groove drywall butt router ...and a paper iron ...no tape or mud needed


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, I don't have any fancy router bits, but I did try the Butt Taper System already. Save your money, it wasn't worth it!  https://www.warehousebay.com/catalo...-kit/?osCsid=8e4db6275bf4235f8832b47c8c5788f4


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

when you say back block, is that just running a few 2x4s between the studs, set in an 1/8 or so, never tried it, and how many would you do 5?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

copernicusdan said:


> when you say back block, is that just running a few 2x4s between the studs, set in an 1/8 or so, never tried it, and how many would you do 5?


If you can get your framer to put the 2x4's in that might work. But if you have to pay for the labor then Trim-Tex butt board will be the way to go


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont get it ..how the hell do you guys make any money you must get some crazy prices .around here it's produce or go under how much time would it take to v out all the butts on a 500 board house screw that:yes:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

if I don't get more money. no way am I doing a V.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

aschnit said:


> Do you V out your butt joints or not? If you do, why? And if not, why not?


No Ving. I clean up butt ends when needed, and am now Durabonding all of them before taping. It seems to be enough so far for what I'm running into.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> No Ving. I clean up butt ends when needed, and am now Durabonding all of them before taping. It seems to be enough so far for what I'm running into.


And so ...What are you running into ? Can you show us?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I dont get it ..how the hell do you guys make any money you must get some crazy prices .around here it's produce or go under how much time would it take to v out all the butts on a 500 board house screw that:yes:





eazyrizla said:


> if I don't get more money. no way am I doing a V.


It's your Name!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> It's your Name!


Thats right it is ..and I've only been an a-hole a few times:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes.... I can be an Asshole!!:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

We all can moore it's in our blood


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We don't V out our butts either..... IMO a waste of time. We don't have any problems with butt joints blistering or cracking. Only time we do is over/under a window or above a door on a load bearing wall which you cant prevent no matter what you do :yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> We don't V out our butts either..... IMO a waste of time. We don't have any problems with butt joints blistering or cracking. Only time we do is over/under a window or above a door on a load bearing wall which you cant prevent no matter what you do :yes:.


Are you using the L/W boards ?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Are you using the L/W boards ?


Yep, although sometimes we get regular weight board mixed in with the orders. I just asked our rep if we could get standard weight board in stock all the time. We don't like the L/W board!! Even the National Gypsum rep said the old stuff is better :yes:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We always "v" all butt joints. And cut out any deformed parts of factory edges. We prefill all bands and butts prior to taping. with setting compound. It doesn't really take that long to prefill after the cutting out is done. Prefilling bands makes the fill coat go faster. And any blistered paper in the bands from dragging the rock through a window, or wedge / fork lift marks, show up readily. Better to take care of them early on. Tape also dries faster. We also prefill gaps in angles.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

eazyrizla said:


> if I don't get more money. no way am I doing a V.


Was that you who finished the house under the post "What's going on???" Sounds like a similar attitude.


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

We bevel the all the butts when hanging takes only seconds then when comes time to finish all butts and flats get prefill makes for a much nicer tape job


----------

